# kvpnc-0.9.6a crashes...

## lo-jay

kvpnc crashed repeatedly:

```
kvpnc

kvpnc(4996)/kdeui (KIconLoader) KIconLoaderPrivate::normalizeIconMetadata: Neither size nor group specified! 

kvpnc(4996)/kdeui (KIconLoader) KIconLoaderPrivate::normalizeIconMetadata: Neither size nor group specified! 

kvpnc(4996)/kdeui (KIconLoader) KIconLoaderPrivate::normalizeIconMetadata: Neither size nor group specified! 

Object::disconnect: No such signal QProcess::processExited()

Object::disconnect:  (receiver name: 'MainWindow#1')

Object::disconnect: No such signal QTcpSocket::error(int)

KCrash: Application 'kvpnc' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/root/.kde4/socket-tux5/kdeinit4__0

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/drkonqi directly

drkonqi(5050): Unable to find an internal debugger that can work with the KCrash backend 

```

```
Executable: kvpnc PID: 3333 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)

[1]+  Stopped                 kvpnc

```

any insights?

cheers!

----------

